# My parts for an upcoming Build!



## Halfswift (Jun 26, 2014)

Hello there once again lovely TSF Staff.
I have posted earlier about a bit of help choosing computer components for my upcoming Gaming PC build (http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/my-build-874754.html).
I am now a few days away from ordering parts and thought it would be a good idea to check with you guys first and to see your opinions on any of the parts.
My goal with the computer is to be able to play any game at max settings 1080p with +60fps for 3+ years.
If theres anything that I could easily switch out with something better/cheaper be sure to tell me, but I have done a fair bit research and I feel fairly ready!

*Parts:*

*CPU:* i5 4460 3.2 ghz 
*Mobo:* Asus B85-Pro Gamer
*PSU:* XFX Core Edition 550w (chosen thinking about your guys' love with Seasonic and XFX <3, not to mention a nice price )
*Case:* Enthoo Pro (Windowed)
*GPU:* GTX 970 (Will order either Gigabyte/Asus/MSI, they get sold out easily and I'll take whichever one gets available)
*HDD:* 1tb 7200rpm WD Blue/Seagate Barracuda
*RAM: * Crucial Ballistix 2x4gb 1600mhz

Note: Some parts are chosen due to their availabity in my area(Norway/Sweden).
The total cost will be around 1150$ (I could order from Germany but it would be harder to obtain customer-service if anything would go wrong).

I appreciate the good work you're doing sharing your knowlegde inside the computer-realm, and hope this build would be fine. 
(And sorry if me posting about my planned builds is kind of spammy, I want to be absolutely 100% sure before I blow my money:smile


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Halfswift,

Looks like a good system. I am debating in my head on whether or nor 550WATTS is enough juice to power your computer.....I will let the MODs like TYREE speak out on this one. Awesome and have fun with your new computer.


----------



## Halfswift (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks mate, guess I'll wait for those guys!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

600w is ideal for your build. I would go for 650w.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Or rather a Seasonic 620W PSU will be enough.

Change the motherboard to something newer and nicer as well:

ASUS Z97-A LGA 1150 Intel Z97 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com


----------



## Halfswift (Jun 26, 2014)

'Aighty, changed the 550w xfx with a 650w one, added 40$ to the price, but whatever!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

good choice, the rest looks good although chief has a better suggestion for a board.


----------



## Halfswift (Jun 26, 2014)

Changed out the motherboard, and added another 50$ to the price, kind of outside my amount of money, but I'll make it work.

Btw, is it possible that the 4460 would bottleneck the gtx 970 in any way, thinking that its a weaker i5?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You won't see any bottleneck within the system, you'll be fine.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The extra money spent now will help insure a better experience and longevity to the system. :smile:


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

The Asus B85 gamer is the newer mobo, and it also has better specs overall other than the chipset itself (IE better onboard sound etc). If no overclocking is needed the B85 pro gamer is the better board for gaming purposes, with the other better for general use and some overclocking. Either board would be fine though.


----------

